# Food and Other Donations



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you went out and Stocked up on Canned Goods and Dry food and did not use it, Why not donate the Food to a Food Bank or organization that will get it where its needed

Off the Hook in Cape may is one of the Places taking Donations


----------

